# yes Virginia, there is a Franklin!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Look-ee what Santa brung me

What a way to start the new year!

Merry Christmas and thank you Moebius!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Guess we know what you'll be modelling. Look forward to the comments. And Merry Christmas!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Glad for the people who like it, but MAN that's an ugly ship!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I can't find a single part in that picture that is really usable for anything decent...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was wndering if I could use the saucer to kitbash something nicer, but the surface detail is just so... odd.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, it's a bit different looking, I'd rather have seen the Kelvin come out first, but I like it. Looks like it will be a fun build.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Man, what a bunch of haters. I can't wait for this kit. Star Trek Beyond is the best Trek film since First Contact. Love it, Lou! I'd love a video review on your YouTube channel if you are so inclined.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Franklin looked good on the screen, but the more I see of the design (static) the less I want one. It is just to heavy handed in the sculpting for me.

Nice to see Moebius releasing Trek kits, but I am going to wait for a Kelvin I think.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

StarCruiser said:


> I can't find a single part in that picture that is really usable for anything decent...


Those rail nippers are one of the the best tools I have in my box! :thumbsup:

The smaller kit build looks nice. Are you going to match it or make another status build? :lurk5:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

the first build will be a bit of a shakedown with minimal lighting (windows and bussards). I'm sure once the final kits come out, i'll be ready to do a full "bells and whistles" edition.

the smaller one is the Hallmark ornament. shown just for scale


----------

